# Floor severely sloped (3"). What are our options?



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

is it 10/16 or 5/8, this may be the determining factor in the equation. what kind of laminate are you using?


----------



## woodman58 (Aug 22, 2010)

The way I understand this is that the floor is sloped from one side to the other. If this is true and the floor is flat but just sloped then there is no problem. Lay a *straight* board as long as you have (at least 8 feet) on edge across the floor in several spots. If there is not any dips or high spots between the end of the board then you are good to go. Your floor does not have to be level, just flat.


----------



## Floor Doc (May 29, 2010)

I stretch a cpt string 10' and look for valleys with a taper gauge . Being that the guidelines are 3/16 in 10 ' pull it tight . duct tape the ends . this will show you the contour of the floor . Woodman is right . it don't have to be level , it has to be flat .


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

If the out of level has not been a problem heretofore and the floor is flat, no problem.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

As previous posters have noted, flat and level are totally different issues. Assuming you accurately measured a 3 inch deflection delta in elevation over 15 feet, you may want to investigate why there is such a large difference in elevation. This could indicate settlement of the supports towards the center of the house. It is unlikely it was built that way, even the worst carpenter can get a floor more level than that during initial construction.

The largest issue would be the potential for continuing settlement of the foundation. This is difficult to determine, and usually requires you to hire an engineer or specialized contractor to investigate the foundation and determine if the settlement is continuing, or ended some time ago.


----------



## mudworm (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks all to your replies. After I posted, the realization did come to me that the laminate flooring mfr shouldn't care if the whole floor is sloped as long as it's even. The floor appears to be fairly even, but I will do some exercises (straight board or string) to confirm. As for the cause? It puzzles me. The rest of the house appears to be pretty flat, so if anything, I think the uphill side may just have risen. But I don't see big gaps. Don't know and will not lose sleep over it.


----------



## Floor Doc (May 29, 2010)

Manufacture , and NWFA installation guidelines state the floor must be within 1/8" in 6' or 3/16" in 10' for flatness . Good luck with your new floor .


----------

